# Pokemon Reborn



## Spatz (Aug 31, 2013)

First off, Link Here

Had been watching shofu's playthrough of this in youtube, and decided to try it out myself. Pretty interesting rom-hack. Possessing elements from gens 4 and 5 but being implemented on the gen 3 platform is actually very helpful (no touchscreen interface is essentially the huge boon here).


So I decided that I wanted to know what you guys thought/think of it, and if anyone's played it.


----------

